# Civil War erra bottles quewtion.



## RED Matthews (Jun 27, 2013)

It has been a while since I have seen much about these early bottles.  I have a book someplace about them but it isn't here in NY.  
 The bottle in question is a clear glass hand blown pint size jar made with a tooled recessed cork finish on it that is sloppy under the finish with extra glass.  It is embossed with this information. "/ HAYWARD'S MILITARY PICKLE "  
 There is a "/ Q " at one one side of the recessed bottom.  There is no evidence of a pontil mark so it must have been snap case held, but I don't see any markings of it. 

 Any information will be appreciated, because I am thinking of listing it on the bay.,
  RED Matthews


----------



## epackage (Jun 27, 2013)

Here's a full one with labels currently on Ebay Red, you can follow it and see what it sells for. Apparently it's English... Jim

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-HAYWARD-BROTHERS-Lt-d-THE-MILITARY-PICKLE-SEALED-OLD-STOCK-/300921346702?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item46104f5a8e


----------



## andy volkerts (Jun 28, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> Here's a full one with labels currently on Ebay Red, you can follow it and see what it sells for. Apparently it's English... Jim
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-HAYWARD-BROTHERS-Lt-d-THE-MILITARY-PICKLE-SEALED-OLD-STOCK-/300921346702?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item46104f5a8e


 The top of the bottle in the pic looks to be ABM not civil war era, mold seam on left next to string..............


----------



## RED Matthews (Jun 28, 2013)

Well I went to check it out.  Mine is much older - but I feel comfortable with knowing it is no doubt an English bottle.  Mine was hand blown with a tooled top for a cork of some special size.  The lip was hand tooled and the ring has a lot of sloppy glass under it.  I couldn't see and snap case marks, but it must have been the method of holing for the neck work.  The neck is a little crocked, but the embossing runs all the way around on the shoulder.  "/ HAYWARD'S  MILITARY  PICKLES ".  Hand chiseled letter cutting.   RED Matthews


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 29, 2013)

Hello RED,

 Here's a sample size that was found in New Zealand. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


From.

 I believe Cannington Shaw made many of them. Graces Guide history.


----------



## Al66 (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi, what does the base of the jar have written on it? Is it the company initials or 3 numbers and a symbol? Thanks.


----------



## RED Matthews (Jun 30, 2013)

Hello Alastar;  I just went to check it.  It has an embossed letter "/  D  " that is about 1/4" high and 3/16" wide.  The letter is on one side of the recessed bottom and there is a vent dot in the dead center of the recess.  The tooled finish is extremely interesting because of the extra glass under the tapered recessed cavity for a cork type closure. 
     RED Matthews


----------



## Al66 (Jul 1, 2013)

Thanks, yeah most seem to have a letter or letters. Just not sure what mine means with the 3 numbers and the swastika!! A bit of a mystery really. If you hear of anyone with the same or know what it means please let me know.


----------

